# My baby B14, what do you guys think?



## T3T4sr20 (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/617004


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it, minus the wing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not my style
but still a nice ride


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

looks pretty good to me... could have better wheels, and the wing really doesnt look that bad (good thing the car is black). at least it's not too ricey like most honda junkies... overall i like it. :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I like it....alot...do you still have your stock bumper....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

:thumbup: 


what you running performance wise?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride, looks good :thumbup: .


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

What brand/size wheels are those? NIce IC!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not a fan of the wing, but I love the combat front!!! wheels are tight too, keep it up! Oh and lets see some engine shots


----------



## T3T4sr20 (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys. Yea the wing is a bit much I agree, but I do admit I like the GTR style and we don't have much to work with on the lil B14. I switch from stock to GTR depending on my mood lol! The wheels are Axis seven's 18", and the engine consists of a Bluebird DET with T3T4 topmount. b14 Roxorz! :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Dry said:


> Oh and lets see some engine shots


..interior too!

Nice Black B14, well done. That wing is original, not too obnoxious looking, so thats a god thing. Ever put 'your baby' on a dyno? Post results if so. Maybe tell us a little more about it too. :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice car! the wing isn't exactly my style but atleast it's not one of those aluminum bleacher seats!


----------

